# red devil/texas+salvini



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Last night my 6 inch red devil/texas hybrid dug a pit with my 2 inch salvini. I've never had 2 cichlids breed, I try to avoid it because I don't want problems in my tanks. Can anyone tell me what I should expect to come of this? I would think that the sal is too small to breed, do you guys think that could be a problem? I'm not sure which one is male or female, can anyone maybe tell me how to sex a salvini? both are defending their area from the curious bichirs, mostly, and all the other fish. I'll try to get some pics later. Thanks in advance for the help. :fish:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

A female Sal has a black spot on the dorsal fin and on her gill plate. I would love to see pics of that RD/Texas hybrid. I bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I would guess that your RD/Texas cross is male, which would indicate that the salvini is female.
Of course, that's just a guess---some pics would definitely help to confirm all this guesswork one way or the other. :wink:

BV


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

got some pics, I'm not good at taking them though.

























































I did a water change and vac today and filled their pit in, I had been watching them since yesterday and realized that it was more of a fort. All 4 of my cichlids would hang out in it and chase other fish away. Could have been some interesting looking babies.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't hardly make anything out. It definately has a lot of texas in it.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Concentrate on getting a brighter shot of the salvini---use the flash.
Doesn't matter whether the pic ends up being overexposed. Once we know the sex of the sal, we'll know what the RD/Texas is.

BV


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't want to sound rude, but those pics didn't really help too much.

If it helps you any my RD would dig pits and move tank decor all the time. She would even let other cichlids around them and in them with her. She did this for years without it resulting in what I would call a pairing off (although she did spend most of the time with my male JD). There were no eggs or added aggression from most of this behavior either. It was weird she would let other cichlids around but chase away my pleco and my pictus.

I don't know if Texas cichlids like to dig all that much but it could be the RD in it coming out and just digging because it wants too.

Anyways, good luck and if you get some clearer pics maybe we could tell you what your Sal is.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that they were just playing around. No new pits yet, but i did witness the rd/tex lift a rock that was pretty big and start to build a little pile. I think it may just be a a fish that loves to change it's surroundings.
After inspecting the sal, I'm pretty sure it's a male, no dorsal fin or gillplate black spots. And I also think that the tex/rd is female. Not due to any physical characteristics, just a guess by the way it pals around with the jd. Is there any way to sex them? I would think not because its a hybrid, but if there is, that would be helpful.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

With a hybrid fish I am thinking that your best bet would be to post a good picture of the fish's vent. Somebody on this site would be able to help you then.


----------



## aquaman1018 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey females get a red belli when they are reay to mate and males get alot more yellow and the pare get very teritorial also youll see some scars from fighting on there lips from corting retuals


----------

